# strange behavior please help



## anninnb (Jun 17, 2015)

My 3 year old unfixed female golden started to exhibit some strange behavior last night, that is quite concerning. She found a stuffed toy and will not let it go, is growling(baring teeth) when I try to go near her to even put a leash on to take her out of her kennel, which she doesn't seem to want to leave. She is normally very social and although a bit silly, quite well behaved, and I am very concerned about this behavior, and sad to see my pup in such a strange state. Please any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Very unusual I believe. Is she normally fearful of noises or does she have a tendency to guard food or toys? Has she been exposed to any other animals where she could have contacted a disease? Has she been in any situation where she could have eaten a dead animal or something on the lawn that could have caused this?

I would suggest wrapping her (including her feet) in a blanket while wearing heavy leather gloves to protect both of you from harm and getting her to a vet, asap! This will immobilize her, but she will over heat quickly, so hurry her to the vet or an emergency clinic. 

Nothing about this is good, she may need immediate help. Better to over react on the side of safety. Be very careful, in handling her!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Could she either be in heat or exhibiting a false pregnancy?


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

False pregnancy?


----------



## anninnb (Jun 17, 2015)

We were kind of wondering about a false pregnancy. I am a preschool teacher and had baby chicks in our classroom last week and she was very caring and interested in them, when they had to go back to the farm she started to look for them constantly. Then when she found the stuffed toy last night she started the odd behavior. She doesn't have a lot of exposure to other dogs and just finished a heat period a couple of weeks ago. She was fine yesterday afternoon, this behavior started last night and its just heartbreaking.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Definitely sounds like a false pregnancy to me, then, based on what you just posted. I had a foster several years ago who, when they spayed her, had been pregnant. She gathered every single stuffed toy in the house and piled them on my son's bed and then snuggled in with them. Obviously, her's wasn't a false pregnancy, but the hormones made her do what comes naturally to them.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I vote for false pregnancy


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

I vote for false pregnancy too. One of my previous dogs, not a Golden, did exactly the same things you are describing. It was very distressing for her. I eventually had her spayed and it stopped. Best have a chat to the vet.


----------

